# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  At what age/size do Male Bullfrogs start croaking?

## stuartrobertson

Hi guys,
I got Tiny (hopefully an ironic name) a month ago when he was about 1.8", he is now just over 4" so I strongly think he's male! My question is, if he is male, when should I be expecting to hear him call? Thank you for reading this post

----------


## SCF

It depends on where your enclosure is located. If it is in an area you frequent often, i.e. a bedroom, you can hear juvi calls fairly young. When a juvi calls, hearing it can be "hit or miss."

On a side note, being over 4" does not imply male or female. Some pictures would be awesome if you want to share.

----------


## bullfrog1986

im starting to have doubts if mine is a male now.. looked at him the other day and just got that feelings ya know? but i dont really care long as hector is healthy

----------


## habeeb

my 6 month old male(6 inches now) was heard croaking at 2inchs...but some ppl have never heard their male croak even at 6-7 inchs big...it all depends on ur pixie and yes havin it in ur room will help u hear when he croaks....i usually hear it in the mornings

----------


## stuartrobertson

Thank you for the replies guys! I just thought I was the only frog nerd in the world, I'm glad I was wrong! I'll take some pics and post them later, the only reason I said that I think he's male is his growth rate. He is barely a month and half old and is already 4". This seems far to quick if he's only going to end up as a 4.5" female surely?

----------


## habeeb

> Thank you for the replies guys! I just thought I was the only frog nerd in the world, I'm glad I was wrong! I'll take some pics and post them later, the only reason I said that I think he's male is his growth rate. He is barely a month and half old and is already 4". This seems far to quick if he's only going to end up as a 4.5" female surely?


with that growth rate u can lean towards male more than female...it took my female 5-6 months to reach 4 inchs and is kinda stuck there lol my male is about 6 months and he is 6 inchs...have u done a substrate change?? usually when u do use warm water and it will make his tank very humid and u might hears him calling soon after...mine always does after a sub change lol

----------


## bullfrog1986

Im gonna change my sub on sunday and see if he croaks.. hope he do :S

----------


## stuartrobertson

Ahh, great shout! I'll do that at the weekend! Can you also tell me what size water dish/tubs you use? I'm currently using a medium exo terra water dish but im thinking of making the terranium half and half using a cat litter tray. What do you think?

----------


## habeeb

ellis: how big is ur frog?? 
stu: i had him in a little rubbermaid lunch bowl thing...but not i have a plastic paint roller tray as their pool lol anything will be fine for ur frog as long as he has bout a inch of room from the sides while sitting in it

----------


## stuartrobertson

He's just over 4" atm. I've just finished Giant African Bullfrogs: Life History and Captive Husbandry by Mailloux and Vosjoli, it is so concise it's unreal so I'm thinking of changing a few things. Give it a read, you won't be disappointed!

----------


## bullfrog1986

Hmm not sure how big he is ill have a look tonight. I might even clean him out tonight too..

----------


## Eel Noob

> my 6 month old male(6 inches now) was heard croaking at 2inchs...but some ppl have never heard their male croak even at 6-7 inchs big...it all depends on ur pixie and yes havin it in ur room will help u hear when he croaks....i usually hear it in the mornings


I'm one of those. I have had 4 male pyxies so far and not once have I heard any of mines croak till they hit at least 6", who knows it could of been the environment I kept them in. I have heard of alot of cases where people with very young/small pyxies croaking. Always thought croaking was a mating call and animals don't usually use mating calls until they were mature or close to maturity.

----------


## Tyler

Mines never croaked yet and he's a easy 5 inches lol

----------

